# another Vimeo find that may interest



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

This is over 3 years old but somehow came up in my feed today - immediately thought of my UK friends - especially those with an interest in aviation - in fact started looking for you in the crowd Donald :wave:
The maker, Phillip Bloom, is now kinda considered one of the "gurus" of DSLR videography - this wasn't shot on DSLR


https://vimeo.com/1343943


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although RAF Duxford is only 50 miles from me and approx 150 miles from Donald (as the crow flies), it would likely take longer for me to drive there than Donald - London has a Motorway Ring-Road around it (M25), which is also known as the world's largest 'Circular car-park', which Donald can bypass completely, whereas I'd be stuck on it :grin:

Beautiful filming though


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It was probably the Music .. saw the stunt artists on top of those biplanes and thought .. "hope they aren't the originals from the flying circus .. " I seem to remember that the were all rather attractive women although couldn't quite tell if that was still the case here ......

and then those spitfires .. could help thinking when I saw the lone planes how they were probably once being flown by heroes during the war and what they might have been through .. and then the sight of all those spits flying back in, must have been similar to the way they returned after a sortee with the Germans with loved ones waiting for sight and news of their pilot partners .. it was before I was born but only by a few years an less than a decade. 

beautiful filming and musical accompaniment .. 

thanks for bringing it to our attention ..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

zuluclayman said:


> This is over 3 years old but somehow came up in my feed today - immediately thought of my UK friends - especially those with an interest in aviation - *in fact started looking for you in the crowd Donald* :wave:
> The maker, Phillip Bloom, is now kinda considered one of the "gurus" of DSLR videography - this wasn't shot on DSLR


I think I caught him @ 0.43. :grin:

As nice as the music was, an air show video without sound is rather dull.


----------

